# What kind of rat am I?



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 15034
View attachment 15050
View attachment 15042


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He is white and dark gray and is full grown so these are his permanent colors.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Russian Blue Varigated (with a blaze)


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Russian Blue Varigated (with a blaze)


 I was under the impression that a blaze was a strip down the middle of the dead from the top to the bottom?


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He is solid white other then a few gray streaks on his back area... The of course his face


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> I was under the impression that a blaze was a strip down the middle of the dead from the top to the bottom?


Blaze normally means that the white connects to some white on the front of his face. in this case it connects to the white on his cheek, so I'm still considering it a Blaze. a head spot would be it if was just a white spot that didn't touch any other white on his forhead.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

ADORABLE That is what he is!! ^_^


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Blaze normally means that the white connects to some white on the front of his face. in this case it connects to the white on his cheek, so I'm still considering it a Blaze. a head spot would be it if was just a white spot that didn't touch any other white on his forhead.


 oh okay. What about Variegated? What makes him that?


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hikari said:


> ADORABLE That is what he is!! ^_^


 Why yes he is actually lol. Thank you. He is one spoiled boy. He is the leader of a pack of much smaller males and is the biggest push over!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Varigateds always have head spots or blazes. Also the strip down their back (called a saddle) is silvered/brindled. They are often mistaken for hoodeds, and some hoodeds are mistaken for Varigateds. I've never had any Varigateds But I've had Variberks, i swear half of my rats so far have been them, which are similar if you need an example of what the silvering kind of looks like (It's that colored area on his back that is silvered).


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Varigateds always have head spots or blazes. Also the strip down their back (called a saddle) is silvered/brindled. They are often mistaken for hoodeds, and some hoodeds are mistaken for Varigateds. I've never had any Varigateds But I've had Variberks, i swear half of my rats so far have been them, which are similar if you need an example of what the silvering kind of looks like (It's that colored area on his back that is silvered).


 do you have any pic examples?


----------

